# Cheddar & gouda



## murraysmokin (Dec 7, 2018)

Cold smoking weather in Michigan...10 lbs cheddar & 10 lbs gouda.  Good stuff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2018)

Yea it even got cool enough down here for me to do a load of cheese & lox!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2018)

Well it's 2* here so no smoking for me. Good luck with the cheese. Cheddar and Gouda are two of my favorites.

Chris


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

Where you at in the mitten? I'm about a half hour north of Lansing, smoking some cheddar for the very first time today


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 27, 2019)

Carpenter Gary said:


> Where you at in the mitten? I'm about a half hour north of Lansing, smoking some cheddar for the very first time today


I am over on the Eastside just north of detroit.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Lions,one of these years we will get to watch them in the super bowl!


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 27, 2019)

Carpenter Gary said:


> Go Lions,one of these years we will get to watch them in the super bowl!


We can only hope...howd the cheese turn out.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

I just took the cheddar off a hour ago,got it sitting on the counter, waiting to bag it ,dec decided to put a pound of mozzarella on since the smoke tube was half full yet


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

On the counter now


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jan 27, 2019)

Mozzarella about a half hour in


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice looks good.


----------

